
Ask HN: How to maintain open source and enterprise Python code repositories? - pplonski86
I would like to make part of my project as open source (with basic features) and I would like to sell enterprise (pro) features. The project is in python, django and celery the front-end is in react. I&#x27;m thinking how to achieve two repositories sync for it. Do you know resources where I can find more details about how to achieve repo sync.
======
I_am_neo
I'm sure that git's branches could allow you to maintain one repo for both
free and pro features for a project. It may take some wrangling but I don't
see any major caveats to doing it this way.

[https://x-team.com/blog/our-git-workflow-forks-with-
feature-...](https://x-team.com/blog/our-git-workflow-forks-with-feature-
branches/)

